

Show HN: What's happening at the Launch Conference - wolfrom

In addition to the live stream at http://www.ustream.tv/launch we're providing a live activity stream for the conference at http://windsoc.co/launch<p>The stream includes Tweets, Facebook updates, and other content from judges, presenters, and the LAUNCH team.
======
keiferski
Thanks. They're doing Launch 2.0 now, which are existing companies. Any idea
if Launch 1.0 is after this, or did it already happen?

~~~
wolfrom
Everything is just getting started; you haven't missed much yet.

